# SSH Server



## Flame (8. März 2005)

Bekomme den SSH Server nicht zum laufen.

Im EventLog steht folgendes:

Die Beschreibung der Ereigniskennung ( 0 ) in ( sshd ) wurde nicht gefunden. Der lokale Computer verfügt nicht über die zum Anzeigen der Meldungen von einem Remotecomputer erforderlichen Registrierungsinformationen oder DLL-Meldungsdateien. Möglicherweise müssen Sie das Flag /AUXSOURCE= zum Ermitteln der Beschreibung verwenden. Weitere Informationen stehen in Hilfe und Support. Ereignisinformationen: sshd : PID 208 : starting service `sshd' failed: execv: 1, Operation not permitted.

Was soll jetzt damit anfangen?


----------

